# China Glaze Fall 2010 - Vintage Vixen



## Camnagem (May 8, 2010)

I found some preview info on ALU tonight and I thought I'd share here...in case anyone is as excited as I am already for Fall.

From the look/sound of things, my bank account is in some serious trouble with this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Vintage Vixen Preview | All Lacquered Up


----------



## abbyquack (May 8, 2010)

Ooh, I love jeweltones, this is so pretty! Although I have a HUGE shipment of CG on the way so I will have to pray that I get through all of them before this is released


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

These new n/p really look pretty again!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2010)

There are nail swatches of a couple of these on CG's Facebook page.


----------



## ruthless (May 9, 2010)

Wow thank you for the info! I was intrigued by Ingrid via description and the swatch looks SO pretty on FB!!

China Glaze Nail Lacquer | Facebook


----------



## kittykit (May 10, 2010)

I think I want them all! Now I wonder where will I be able to get my hands on these babies since shipping on TD is so expensive and H2T doesn't ship CG outside the US


----------



## ruthless (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I think I want them all! Now I wonder where will I be able to get my hands on these babies since shipping on TD is so expensive and H2T doesn't ship CG outside the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know. I'll be veeerrry sad if TD stops shipping any "American International Industries" brands outside the US-which includes Seche Vite.

I don't know how expensive shipping overseas is, but they have flat rate for 9 bottles. I tried to find out who the European distributors for CG are but they don't have a list, you will more than likely have to email the company and ask for a list of places you can buy or order it from on your continent.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 10, 2010)

ooh the khaki color looks like a great nude color


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2010)

More swatches were posted today on CG's Facebook!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 10, 2010)

After seeing the swatches so far, I am anxious for Emerald Fitzgerald, Foxy, Midnight Mission and Ingrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just hope they aren't too frosty.  I can do creme, glitter, shimmer, sparkle... but not frost.  I hate that you can see every single brush stroke


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2010)

Scrangie has posted quick swatches and will have her full review up later.

All I gotta say is I'm in so much fucking trouble!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Scrangie has posted quick swatches and will have her full review up later.

All I gotta say is I'm in so much fucking trouble!!!_

 
^^ You and me both sister!  I want most of them!  Those blues and greens, and Ingrid are killing me!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

some of these colours are quite nice. however i'm not getting too excited because i doubt i will be able to get hold of them - i'm certaintly not paying crazy shipping prices for them! bah!


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2010)

I love Scrangie's swatches!

I want for sure

Ingrid
Emerald Fitzgerald
Midnight Mission

Can't wait to see more swatches.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love Scrangie's swatches!

I want for sure

Ingrid
Emerald Fitzgerald
Midnight Mission

Can't wait to see more swatches._

 
Those are the 3 that I want most too, Susanne!

Found more great swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2010/05/...atches-review/


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Those are the 3 that I want most too, Susanne!

Found more great swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Vintage Vixen for Fall 2010 Swatches & Review | Vampy Varnish_

 
awww crap... i want about 5 of these polishes! argh!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 16, 2010)

Just saw Temptalia's swatches and now I want:

- Bogie
- Midnight Mission
- First Class Ticket

Fall is my fave season for nail polish and makeup. I love deep and vampy shades sooo much!


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Just saw Temptalia's swatches and now I want:

- Bogie
- Midnight Mission
- First Class Ticket

Fall is my fave season for nail polish and makeup. *I love deep and vampy shades sooo much*!_

 
me too! so sexy


----------



## bebs (May 18, 2010)

I'm learning how to say no to pretty polishes

I see a number of them that grab my eye but really.. I think I have a number of polishes that at close to those colors already so I'm going to limit my self and just say no to the shinyness and pretties 

.. that and they seem to leave brush marks, those things always drive me crazy


----------



## ruthless (May 21, 2010)

I want:

Jitterbug, Midnight Mission, Classic Camel (for the uniquness), Ingrid, Riveter rouge, Swing baby

Maybes

Goin my way, hey doll


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Those are the 3 that I want most too, Susanne!

Found more great swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





China Glaze Vintage Vixen for Fall 2010 Swatches & Review | Vampy Varnish_

 
Thanks, Audrey! These swatches are awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have the whole collection early! I was really surprised there's actually a lot of great ones. My favs are Riveter Rouge, Foxy, Emerald Fitzgerald, First Class Ticket and Swing Baby. Some of them are more sheer and need 3 coats. I'll be doing a swatch and review video on my Youtube channel soon.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2010)

^^can't wait for ur swatches!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2010)

I look forward to your video, Julia!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I have the whole collection early! I was really surprised there's actually a lot of great ones. My favs are Riveter Rouge, Foxy, Emerald Fitzgerald, First Class Ticket and Swing Baby. Some of them are more sheer and need 3 coats. I'll be doing a swatch and review video on my Youtube channel soon._

 
awesome! i shall await your video review! exciting stuff!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 6, 2010)

MUST HAVE:
-Jitterbug
-Ingrid
-Swing, Baby!


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 10, 2010)

When I first heard about these and they were described as frosty, I was like, hell no, but the more swatches I see, the more I think I may have to buy all of them.  Yeah, I'm a little nail polish obsessed.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 11, 2010)

oo I love the whole vintage theme. The colors look so hot for fall. I'm weirdly attracted to that odd Camel shade lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

i have seen some swatches and love the colours! it will be hard choosing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 12, 2010)

does anyone know when Sally's are getting this? Mine is useless, every time I call them to ask about a date of release they tell me they've never heard of the collection in question :/


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

^Try emailing Sally's. Their website always stocks the new Chinaglaze collections and they never seem to sell out too quickly. I just got a few poolside polishes from them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have seen some swatches and love the colours! it will be hard choosing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Lou, where will you purchase these from? ebay?
TIA


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_does anyone know when Sally's are getting this? Mine is useless, every time I call them to ask about a date of release they tell me they've never heard of the collection in question :/_

 
The buzz I've heard is that they won't be putting it out until early August.  One person said the SA at the store said they had them but couldn't sell them (not sure how much I believe that, since it is Sadly's and they never know anything), but my guess is most won't get them until the end of July to put out in August.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey Lou, where will you purchase these from? ebay?
TIA_

 
yup it's gonna have to be ebay. there is one seller who offers free international shipping when you buy 10 polishes so i shall make a bulk order


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've released the Vintage Vixen video on my Youtube channel and posted swatches on my blog


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_The buzz I've heard is that they won't be putting it out until early August.  One person said the SA at the store said they had them but couldn't sell them (not sure how much I believe that, since it is Sadly's and they never know anything), but my guess is most won't get them until the end of July to put out in August._

 
I called again today and spoke to a different girl. This one said to call back late July as they prob putting it on the shelf for August, so u are correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just need to make sure to get there ASAP as they always have limited stock and sell our before I get there


----------



## Susanne (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've released the Vintage Vixen video on my Youtube channel and posted swatches on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for the video Julia! the colours are very pretty but think i will only get 4 of them. some look like colours i already have, or colours that won't suit me!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2010)

I still want 3


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 17, 2010)

i want them all


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

I got 6:
Foxy, Goin' My Way, Bogie, Riveter Rouge, Midnight Mission and Emerald Fitzgerald


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2010)

I got Ingrid, Midnight Mission and Emerald Fitzgerald


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 18, 2010)

I ended up just ordering Jitterbug!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I got 6:
Foxy, Goin' My Way, Bogie, Riveter Rouge, Midnight Mission and Emerald Fitzgerald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
great choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got Ingrid, Midnight Mission and Emerald Fitzgerald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i got these also but i added foxy to my order! which btw is the most prefect colour for fall! it reminds me of leaves when they go browny orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm currently wearing ingrid and oh my do i love it! i have never done brown nail polish before and i have no idea why! it looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it is wearing well, two days of working and no chips! that is good for me!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm getting Hey Doll, Foxy, Bogie, Riveter Rouge and Emerald Fitzgerald. They're so pretty!


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 7, 2010)

the closet sallys to me had only 1 bottle remaining from the entireeeeeee collection, i ended up ordering online from ebay which was actually cheaper!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2010)

I also got First Class Ticket


----------



## Jessarae (Sep 8, 2010)

I got Ingrid and Foxy. I went to Sally's to get Ingrid and they only had 2 left and they weren't Ingrid so I got Foxy and was a little disappointed that I couldn't get the one I wanted. On the way home I stopped at Ulta and they had a bunch of all of them. 

I'm so happy! It's the first nail polish in a long time where I was like oh wow I HAVE to have that! It's pretty thin going on, it took me 3 coats but other than that its beautiful! And Foxy is really pretty as well. Super pleased with these colors.


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

prettyyyyy! i don't know how the camel color would look on me but the rest...i need!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 18, 2010)

I cannot believe that I didn't get any of the Vintage Vixen nail polishes! First Class Ticket looks like I'm going to order sometime soon!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2010)

I received my orders from Trans Design. I really really like Ingrid and Bogie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're my favourites from this collection.


----------



## dixie (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a gorgeous collection and it's really what started my obsession about a 2 months ago (yeah, I'm a noob)!  I have: Bogey, Ingrid, Hey Doll, Jitterbug, Midnight Mission and Emerald Fitzgerald.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

dixie said:


> This is a gorgeous collection and it's really what started my obsession about a 2 months ago (yeah, I'm a noob)!  I have: Bogey, Ingrid, Hey Doll, Jitterbug, Midnight Mission and Emerald Fitzgerald.



 	great choices! ingrid and emerald fitzgerald are my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 china glaze is an awesome brand and this collection was perfect to me!


----------



## dixie (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks!  I totally agree - this collection is perfect!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 24, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> great choices! ingrid and emerald fitzgerald are my faves
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 on both!


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish China Glaze was easily accessible in Canada! I found a couple of bottles from this collection, but unfortunately not Ingrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did snap up Foxy though, which looks like the perfect Fall colour!


----------



## lightgreen22 (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought the Cats Meow pack it includes

  	Going My Way
  	Riveter Rouge
  	Classic Camel
  	Emerald Fitzgerald 
  	Midnight Mission
  	Fist Class Ticket


----------

